
Go 1.11 Beta 2 is Released - melzarei
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/golang-announce/RVR0FzIKBsU/PAxl4-ZVCAAJ
======
dcu
This beta includes experimental support for modules (also known as vgo)

if you're interested, there's a series of articles explaining how modules work
here: [https://research.swtch.com/vgo](https://research.swtch.com/vgo)

~~~
Cthulhu_
And here's someone's experiences with it:
[https://github.com/Vandebron/Vandebron/pull/2532](https://github.com/Vandebron/Vandebron/pull/2532)

Getting started with a Go project is now easier and faster - install go
runtime, clone, run a command to install dependencies, build & run. No more
need for a go specific file structure (although I guess it'll still help if
you're doing professional development)

~~~
kyrra
Your link is dead, looks like it's a private project?

------
bradfitz
Release notes:
[https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.11](https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.11)

------
glenndebacker
Can we use XML with multiple namespaces now? I find it weird that 3 years
later working with xml namespaces is still troublesome -
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/13400#issuecomment-16245...](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/13400#issuecomment-162459219)

------
Lio
WebAssembly is a really interesting feature for me.

I'll be interested to find out more about interactivity with the rest of the
javascript world via syscall/js.

~~~
hartz
I'm also excited to see where this leads.

From the release notes:

> Go programs currently compile to one WebAssembly module that includes the Go
> runtime for goroutine scheduling, garbage collection, maps, etc. As a
> result, the resulting size is at minimum around 2 MB, or 500 KB compressed.

The minimum size is a bit unfortunate, but after all it is still just
experimental.

~~~
enitihas
The minimum is large, but if you compare it to mainstream js frameworks, it
doesn't look that large. (Source:
[https://gist.github.com/Restuta/cda69e50a853aa64912d](https://gist.github.com/Restuta/cda69e50a853aa64912d)).
There are several frameworks with size over 100K compressed.

~~~
untog
But that's the minimum, i.e. a Hello World. A Go framework that actually has
the same level of functionality would surely be much larger. And besides, JS
libraries of that size are a _bad_ thing - JS developers have spent a long
time working on things like code splitting to get page load times as low as
possible. It'll be a huge shame if we throw all that out with WebAssembly.

~~~
013a
I mean, this is a limitation of Go. With JS, the "runtime" is in your browser,
you've got a beautiful JS engine already. With Go, it would need that runtime
bundled. Similar to shipping the JVM with your JAR.

This isn't a limitation we'd see with something like Rust.

~~~
mseepgood
> Similar to shipping the JVM with your JAR.

The size of the Java Runtime Environment is around 80 MB (compressed). Even
with Jigsaw and just the "java.base" module its still 13 MB (compressed).

------
jedisct1
Go binaries not running any more on Windows < 7 is going to be a serious
issue.

~~~
Cthulhu_
People still running Windows <7 is the real serious issue though. According to
[http://gs.statcounter.com/windows-version-market-
share/deskt...](http://gs.statcounter.com/windows-version-market-
share/desktop/worldwide/), about 3% are still on XP and 0.65 on Vista. How
long would you expect them to support a small unsafe minority that is probably
running an illegal version anyway?

~~~
jedisct1
I wouldn't trust these numbers too much. Pretty sure Windows XP usage remains
far more than 3% in India and China.

~~~
coldtea
And those Indians and Chinese running XP rely on Go apps on their desktop OS?

~~~
akerl_
You make it sound like it's crazy to want to run a Golang application on your
desktop. Do you actually believe it's far-fetched for a user to have an app
that's written in Go?

~~~
pknopf
It's not far-fetched, but I'd hate for the tools that I use to be anchored on
such old/outed systems.

I'm sure ie6/8 is still used somewhat in those countries as well. Should
jQuery/React support them?

You have to move on at some point. I'm sure India and China deal with issues
similar to this across the board. They are used to it. They've coped. For
example, there is a React clone that supports ie8 (forgot the name). Let them
do what they do.

------
redcat255
I wonder, is there a chance for go to ever become a paid language?

~~~
nkozyra
As in ... pay to use it? That concept seems like a relic at this point, no?

~~~
randomdata
He is presumably making reference to the Java[1] situation.

[1] [https://dev.karakun.com/java/2018/06/25/java-
releases.html](https://dev.karakun.com/java/2018/06/25/java-releases.html)

~~~
redcat255
This, exactly.

------
quantumwoke
I am disappointed every time I see a new Go release and go to check the
release notes. The language is still lacking features like generics, sane
concurrency primitives and even performance in some cases. Of course the
WebAssembly port in 1.11 is an impressive feat of engineering, but I can't see
myself replacing core components at my company with Go yet. Fingers crossed.

~~~
mseepgood
If you check each Go release notes for generics you're doing it wrong. If
generics will come one day you will have heard about it long before any
release notes.

~~~
claydavisss
Literally years before.

